# Stellen einer Variable auslesen



## roteweste (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss ein Programm schreiben, dass die fröhlichen Zahlen in einem bestimmten Intervall ausgibt. Soweit so einfach. Mein Problem ist allerdings, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich auch einer berechneten Zahl die Ziffern erneut auslesen kann, also z.B.

19 = 1^2 + 9^2 = 82
82 = 8^2 + 2^2 = 68
usw...

Wie kann ich also die Zahlen in ihre Ziffern aufsplitten?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Dez 2009)

```
int i = 123;
String s = ""+i;
for(char c : s.toCharArray()) {
	System.out.println(c);
}
```

EDIT:
oder

```
while(i > 0) {
	int last = i -i/10*10;
	System.out.println(last);
	i /= 10;
}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Dez 2009)

gibt mehre möglichkeiten:


```
int a = 82;
	int a1 = Integer.parseInt(String.valueOf(a).substring(0, 1));
	int a2 = Integer.parseInt(String.valueOf(a).substring(1, 2));
```



```
while (a != 0) {
	    System.out.println(a % 10);
	    a /= 10;
	}
```

/edit: ;(


----------



## Der Müde Joe (10. Dez 2009)

>a % 10

ach..ich bin ein idiot i/10*10


----------



## roteweste (10. Dez 2009)

vielen dank euch beiden.


----------

